# "The Last Patrol":  82nd Abn Leaves Arghandab



## The Bread Guy (14 Oct 2010)

A pretty gritty account of a unit's last patrol before leaving Afghanistan here - well worth reading.





> In September 2009, the second platoon of Charlie Company arrived in Afghanistan with 42 men. Ten months later, nearly half had been killed or wounded, mostly in the Arghandab Valley—a key to controlling southern Afghanistan. Now these 82nd Airborne troops were getting ready to leave the Arghandab behind. They had one more dangerous job to do: a joint mission with the untried artillery unit that would replace them patrolling the fields, orchards, and villages they called the Devil’s Playground ....


----------



## tomahawk6 (14 Oct 2010)

The video at the link is worth seeing as well.


----------



## GAP (14 Oct 2010)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The video at the link is worth seeing as well.



You're right T6....well worth watching...


----------



## brihard (15 Oct 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> You're right T6....well worth watching...



Casually, into the radio: "Yeah, I almost just got shot in the face". He sounded less interested in that than in everything else... I couldn't help but chuckle a bit.

Excellent video. Thanks.


----------



## bdave (15 Oct 2010)

"Mike, the platoon's interpreter fell in". *interpreter falls in river*
 :rofl: That part is great. So random.


----------



## DominikEthier (15 Oct 2010)

I couldn't find the video link but It seems quite interesting. :warstory:


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Oct 2010)

Cop said:
			
		

> I couldn't find the video link but It seems quite interesting. :warstory:



Ummm, the video right in the middle of the article at the linK??   ???

Right after the third paragraph:  





> Video: Watch the soldiers of 2 Charlie on their final, harrowing assignment in Afghanistan


----------



## PSYWARRIOR (23 Feb 2011)

I haven't watched the video, however I know what its gonna show without having to see it. My team of Canadians was attached to B Co of 2-508, 82nd in the Arghandab for this tour, same battalion as C Co. It was a unique, if very unexpected experience for us. We did not expect this when we arrived in country. What an amazing group of soldiers they were. We spent 2 months with them and during that time lost 1/3 of our coy, which incurred over 50% by end tour. Mostly IEDs. I'm still amazed that my boys all came out without a scratch. We are all greatful for this experience as messed up as it may have been. Panjiway was fun after spending time with the 82nd in the Arghandab. The 82nd guys do things very differently from us. Pros and cons for both sides. Their ability to carry on mission without any real complaints, day in and day out without rest after losing their best friends is the most amazing thing I have seen in my life. Hats off to them because they are amazingly brave soldiers!


----------

